# What freehubs will work for Shimano STX hub w/7spd?



## le Coq Rouge (Oct 6, 2004)

What freehubs will work for Shimano STX hub w/7spd? My freehub is toast. I've been told there's no replacement for this so I've been shopping on ebay. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Any Shimano Freehub Should Fit*

Every Shimano cassette hub I've ever taken apart has used the same freehub interface.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Is it the cogs that are wasted or the mechanism?
Its a little hard to tell from your post.
If its the cogs then any 7 speed shimano cassette should work. 
If its the ratchet itself it would be eaiser to just ditch the wheel and replace it.

Speaking of which I have a 7 speed wheel for sale if anyone needs it. Its a ringle hub with a mavic 231 rim and a sachs screw on freewheel thats in great shape.


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*question unclear*



le Coq Rouge said:


> What freehubs will work for Shimano STX hub w/7spd? My freehub is toast. I've been told there's no replacement for this so I've been shopping on ebay. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


if you're asking what rear cassette hub can replace your 7sp. STX cassette hub: Any with the same overlocknut spacing. If your spacing is 130mm, than any current road hub. If your axle spacing is 135mm than any current MTB hub. Put your 7 cogs on either and use spacer(s) to fill up the longer freehub body.

All shitmano freehub bodies are interchangeable, but they differ in width. I don't know where to find a dedicated 7 sp. freehub body, other than in my garage. If you use a current body intended for 8/9 sp. then you also need a longer axle, need to redish the wheel so the rim centers with the longer R side spacing, and need to tweak your frame so it accommodateds 135mm spacing -- assuming your STX is 130mm. If your current hub is 135mm spacing, then you're golden, any current shitmano freehub body will work.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Freehub bodies available @ QBP*

Last time I did a freehub body replacement for a 7 speed at work, I got the new one from Quality Bicycle Parts. See if any of your local shops deal with them. Also, STX hubs have all been 135mm spaced that I have seen. I think that group first appeared around '94 or so, mostly on mtb's and hybrids. Otherwise, you can use an 8 speed freehub body with a spacer, as mentioned already. Shouldn't be a problem for you!


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 8, 2004)

Go here,

http://sheldonbrown.com/harris/k7.html#bodies

They carry what you need, and tons of info on their site. I have never bought anything, but it seems they would be ok.

I have collected toasted shimano wheels from people for this very reason, usually they give them to me, and rob the parts for the parts bin. The ratchet mechanisms do wear out, but why get new wheels and a mess everything else up when you can just replace the sproket part. Sometimes it's stuck on there pretty good.

I think there are directions for changing it on that site too.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Hope this is clear, it is hard to explain.

The freehub bodies are interchangeable, but you may need to get a new set of cones and seals for the freehub body side. I've found that my old xt(1989) cones and seals don't necessarily seat well with newer freehub assemblies.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 8, 2004)

donk's right! Since I have always have the trashed wheel, with complete hub, I had the proper cone to mate with the dustseal that was in the freehub body.

Should have mentioned that.

That place lists they have the STX version, so that should save some trouble.


----------

